# dish (gíria)



## Vanda

Meninos,

Me ajudem a achar uma gíria para dish = mulher atraente/ 



attractive woman


Não me vem nada à cabeça. Pensei em ''ela é um prato feito'', mas não sei se já vi isso ou se estou viajando na maionese!


----------



## Joca

Ela é um colírio?


----------



## machadinho

Serve gata?


----------



## Joca

Um monumento?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

_Dish _serve para homem também, não? Que tal _filé_?


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, gente boa! Apesar de serem tantas estava tentando descobrir alguma mais relacionada à palavra prato._ Filé_ já vai se aproximando...


----------



## Joca

Vanda, antigamente, no nosso tempo, rsrsrsrssr, se dizia "ela é uma uva". Lembra?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Se você quiser inspiração, o _Dicionário do Palavrão & Correlatos_, do Glauco Mattoso, dá as seguintes traduções para _dish_: "(=woman as a sexual object) gostosa; gostosona; avião; boa; boazuda; bocetuda; calcinha; certinha; chuchu; comível; enxuta; feita no torno; gata; gatona; lagosta; máquina; material; mulherão; pedaço (de mau caminho); peixão; potranca; quartau; rabo-de-saia; tabacuda; tesão; tesouro; uva; violão". 

Mas eu já acho que _a dish_ sirva para homens também. Achei esse exemplo no _Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary_: "He's gorgeous - What a dish!". Então eu gosto de _filé _porque parece servir para os dois sexos.


----------



## machadinho

Que tal apetitosa?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ou mesmo _uma delícia_. _

Fulana_/_fulano é uma delícia. Passo mal!...

_----------------------[EDIT]--------------------------

A expressão _What a dish_, inclusive, poderia ser traduzida como _Que delícia_.


----------



## uchi.m

*Avião*, seus bobão.



Joca said:


> Vanda, antigamente, no nosso tempo, rsrsrsrssr, se dizia "ela é uma uva". Lembra?


Naquela época não existia pão fêmea não? A fêmea de pão era uva? Ainda bem que já passou :/
Fala PÃ


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Agora sim, tem pra dar e vender! Obrigada a todos!


----------



## GOODVIEW

Tem ainda uma que, apesar de envelhecida, não perdeu o sabor:

Ela é um pitéuzinho!


----------



## Tazzler

Eu não entenderia esta palavra, mas existe....


----------



## uchi.m

GOODVIEW said:


> Tem ainda uma que, apesar de envelhecida, não perdeu o sabor:
> 
> Ela é um pitéuzinho!


Acho que é sem o acento, por causa do -zinho. Não era de costume dizer _piteuzinha_?


----------



## mglenadel

Se é para ir aos antigamentes, "Mulher para quinhentos talheres".


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> Se é para ir aos antigamentes, "Mulher para quinhentos talheres".


Isso por acaso tem a ver com o costume antigo de se dar conjunto de talheres para noivas como presente de casamento? Aquelas caixas portentosas, de madeira, cheias de talheres?


----------



## mglenadel

Não. Infelizmente, não. Vem do 'comer' a mulher. É tanta mulher (uma mulher tão gostosa), com tanto o que se comer, que seriam necessários quatrocentos talheres. (Eu tinha errado aí em cima. São 400 e não 500)


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> Não. Infelizmente, não. Vem do 'comer' a mulher. É tanta mulher (uma mulher tão gostosa), com tanto o que se comer, que seriam necessários quatrocentos talheres. (Eu tinha errado aí em cima. São 400 e não 500)


Não sabia que naquele tempo as pessoas passavam tanta necessidade. Dá pra comer sem talher nenhum, ué. Usa a mão ou [censurado][censurado][censurado].


----------



## mglenadel

Era uma questão de etiqueta.


----------

